
Is it ok to copy the TOS or PP from another site and modify it for my own uses? - therealsolomon
Going to a lawyer seems pretty expensive, could I &quot;re-purpose&quot; the TOS and PP from another site? I&#x27;m a SaaS site.
======
termsfeed
As rsto mentioned you can copy the agreements from Automattic as they released
their Terms of Service and Privacy Policy under the Creative Commons
Sharealike license [1]. However, it's important to consider that their legal
agreements are suitable for their own business needs, their own website
functionality, and so on [2].

A few things to look after in the Terms of Service for a SaaS app:

1\. Payment terms. A "Subscription" clause can let users know exactly how
subscriptions work for your app, that billing occurs in advance on a recurring
basis (monthly or yearly), that subscriptions can automatically renew unless
canceled (for example).

2\. User-generated content. A "Your Content" clause can outline users'
retained ownership of data as content created by users in an app would most
likely be proprietary content.

For the Privacy Policy you can look at:

1\. Communications. A disclosure to inform users that you may contact them
with promotional and transactional emails.

2\. A Business Transaction or Transfer clause.

[1] [https://en.wordpress.com/tos/](https://en.wordpress.com/tos/),
[https://automattic.com/privacy/](https://automattic.com/privacy/)

[2] [https://termsfeed.com/blog/no-privacy-terms-
wordpress/](https://termsfeed.com/blog/no-privacy-terms-wordpress/)

------
rsto
IANAL, but if there isn't a license explicitly stated you must not reuse it
(without permission).

Luckily, Automattic make their ToS available under a Creative Commons
Sharealike license, which might be a good fit for your site.

[https://en.wordpress.com/tos/](https://en.wordpress.com/tos/)

------
wheresvic1
If you want something simple you can use the following: \-
[https://ewolo.fitness/terms](https://ewolo.fitness/terms) \-
[https://ewolo.fitness/privacy](https://ewolo.fitness/privacy)

------
tmaly
when I first signed up on Twitter, I came across a guy that was a business
advisor. I asked him where I could get a TOS and PP and he pointed me at this
site termsfeed.com

I made a mistake in what I checked off when I ordered the TOS, but they were
nice enough to fix my choices and send me a new TOS free of charge. Hope this
helps.

~~~
termsfeed
Thank you for recommending us!

~~~
tmaly
anytime, I have had two other people in the last week ask me where to get a
TOS, I sent them to your site.

